# Office 365 >  >  Office 365 - work from anywhere

## SMillerA

Hi There,

my boss has two device, desktop in cabin, and laptop in conference room, both have Office 365 configured..

without logout from desktop, when he tries to login into laptop it says

"Sorry another account from your organization is already signed in on this computer."

can someone clarify me what does "Work from anywhere" means.

Do he always need to log in and logoff from each devices..

----------


## shg

I think your post answers both of your questions, does it not?

----------


## SMillerA

Hi shg,

i appreciate your answer..  and thats already i figured out .. I need to sign out from each device.. and its essential to update data in cloud..

but log off everytime is naking me crazy.. all other cloud base, multi user never force to log out from each device.. 
its ok to shoe message that this file is in read-only mode.. or changes need review to update..

but its not even let me login.. which bug me..

still in hope, microsoft may have some remedy for this..

----------


## shg

I don't use Office365, but isn't there the option to automatically be logged out after some period of inactivity, for just that reason?

----------

